# 2 day old baby medically kidknapped at hospital in Canada filmed live on facebook



## MindWars (Jan 14, 2019)

2-Day Old Baby Medically Kidnapped at Hospital in Canada Filmed Live on Facebook

*Police remove baby as family members cry, cuddle the child and then carefully place her in car seat*
------------------

CPS are scum, they take people's kids for fake reasons, then sell them off to child sex slave rings, or they end up being raped. 

They might have taken the baby because they didn't want to vaccinate.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2019)

Taking a child away from a possible addict mother is NOT kidnapping


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 14, 2019)

MindWars said:


> 2-Day Old Baby Medically Kidnapped at Hospital in Canada Filmed Live on Facebook
> 
> *Police remove baby as family members cry, cuddle the child and then carefully place her in car seat*
> ------------------
> ...


my bio mom left me at the hospitol
Had me and got up and walked out and left me there
Don't know who she was til this day


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 14, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 2-Day Old Baby Medically Kidnapped at Hospital in Canada Filmed Live on Facebook
> ...


Take comfort from the fact that she didn't leave you, the person you are, the person you have become. She left what was to her a problem she couldn't deal with. She was an inadequate person herself, and you were better off without her.
It's tough, of course, to go through life in this society when all around you share a myth of motherhood you cannot participate in. Yet, everyone has to navigate the treacherous river of growing up. We all have hard, hurtful incidents to overcome and integrate into experience and development. Women are just as confused and capable of doing damage as men, just usually not on the physical level so much. That could be even worse than men, because at least the physical is overt, easily identifiable.
You, the person here now, is not the bundle of flesh and blood and DNA you can trace back to that day. Hopefully, you have people who love you today, for whom you have become important, for whom you are appreciated. That is the 'real' you, not some squalling object wrapped in a blanket. 
What your birth mother did was not admirable, not good, whatever her reasons. It made an additional challenge in life for you. Just keep in mind that she didn't do it to 'you'. She had some 'issue' we will never know about or understand. People do inexplicable things sometimes.
As humans, we feel regret for those of us who find themselves in your situation. No one diminishes your doubts and suffering as a result. You mustn't take it the wrong way, however. You are not to blame. You are not who was abandoned. You were not rejected. The woman was a slave to her illusions, her incapacities. They chased her away from her child. It was not you. You are blameless. You are free.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 14, 2019)

tyroneweaver said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > 2-Day Old Baby Medically Kidnapped at Hospital in Canada Filmed Live on Facebook
> ...



You must have had good foster parents. A guy I used to work with (he gave me jobs so he could use his tractor) was a foster parent to like..26 kids. He was a good dude! Nothing made him happier than when I cut some  big stuff and rigged it to his tractor. He loved that. He was a good example and father to kids that would not have had one otherwise. That was his life mission, and I'd say he accomplished it.

Dammit! I don't even know what mine is yet. Whatever it is, I'm going to do it, though.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 14, 2019)

this is a total lie by the op...this has nothing to do with vaccines....lie much.....trump supporter?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't think the addict mothers don't feel remorse at times, we are all made in God's image.

Everyone knows right from wrong, it just depends on how selfish they are.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 14, 2019)

Why does this guy get to continually lie in his OP, thread after thread after thread?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Taking a child away from a possible addict mother is NOT kidnapping


"A POSSIBLE ADDICT"???   

DONT YOU THink they should be sure shes an addict first???


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 14, 2019)

Sounds fishy. The article states arrangements had been made for the aunt to take custody. Wonder why that didn't happen


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 14, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sounds fishy. The article states arrangements had been made for the aunt to take custody. Wonder why that didn't happen


maybe they found out she was muslim or something dangerous....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 14, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds fishy. The article states arrangements had been made for the aunt to take custody. Wonder why that didn't happen
> ...



I was thinking maybe a progressive


----------



## bodecea (Jan 14, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> this is a total lie by the op...this has nothing to do with vaccines....lie much.....trump supporter?


The sky is always falling for the OP...even if she has to make stuff up.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 14, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> this is a total lie by the op...this has nothing to do with vaccines....lie much.....trump supporter?


no you are just a total dumbass clueless to reality 

It's easy to think you know it all when you don't because being bull headed actually makes you have the knowledgeg of a six th grader oh wait kids do actually know this is true.

HOW DARE YOU SAY THESE PARENT LIES!!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 14, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


No, I said something dangerous, not something wonderful...duh

This is Canada -- where that mother who had that baby removed at least won't have to worry about being saddled with a huge hospital bill that puts her deeper in debt...all lives matter


----------



## MindWars (Jan 14, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> this is a total lie by the op...this has nothing to do with vaccines....lie much.....trump supporter?



GO READ THESE STORIES DUMB ASS

South Dakota Commits Shocking Genocide Against Native Americans by Abducting Their Children11,808 Views



Arizona Foster Care System Revealed as Pedophile Ring: Former Foster Child Tortured for Years Sues for $15 Million11,036 Views



Texas Baby Taken at Birth from Mom Testing Positive for Marijuana Found Dead in Foster Home Where Child Pornography was Found9,479 Views



South Dakota Foster Care Scandal: Lakota Children Sexual Abuse Case Covered up by Attorney General9,083 Views



Foster Care Children are Worse Off than Children in Troubled Homes – The Child Trafficking Business1,305 Views



Babies for Cash – How the State Abuses Infants by Destroying the Mother-Child Bond in CPS Abductions795 Views



Breastfed, Homebirthed Babies Taken Away From Parents For Not Using Hospital677 Views



Arizona Twin Boys Suffering from Environmental Illness Medically Kidnapped from Parents Feeding them Organic Diet676 Views



Arizona Child Removed from Loving Family and Placed into Foster Care Where She was Repeatedly Raped – then 80% of Body Burned529 Views



Medically Kidnapped Children of Washington


----------



## Erinwltr (Jan 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Taking a child away from a possible addict mother is NOT kidnapping


Plus, hospital workers said that the mother was drunk when she arrived at the hospital.  Of course the family denies it.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 14, 2019)

MindWars said:


> 2-Day Old Baby Medically Kidnapped at Hospital in Canada Filmed Live on Facebook
> 
> *Police remove baby as family members cry, cuddle the child and then carefully place her in car seat*
> ------------------
> ...


You think CPS takes kids and sells them to child sex rings.

Dude, what are you on?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Taking a child away from a possible addict mother is NOT kidnapping
> ...



Didn't read the article did you?  You take the kid and THEN prove she is an addict.  The evidence was already there. The child's safety comes first.

Besides, this is Canada.  They do not have the same rights as Americans.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2019)

MindWars said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > this is a total lie by the op...this has nothing to do with vaccines....lie much.....trump supporter?
> ...



Speaking of sixth graders, how about getting one to fix that abortion of a last sentence?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 14, 2019)

MindWars said:


> CPS are scum, they take people's kids for fake reasons, then sell them off to child sex slave rings, or they end up being raped.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 14, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > CPS are scum, they take people's kids for fake reasons, then sell them off to child sex slave rings, or they end up being raped.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Jan 14, 2019)

A little more on this. What is fact vs fiction, we will probably never know-

Cora Morgan, the Assembly of Manitoba Chiefs First Nations family advocate, said the family had been in touch with CFS prior to the birth to make arrangements because they suspected the agency might have concerns with the mother. The mother was looking for help with parenting skills and addiction issues, Morgan said. 

But when the mother arrived at the hospital via ambulance to deliver, a CFS worker told her that the baby had to be apprehended then because someone said she was intoxicated when she arrived at the hospital, Morgan said.

Morgan said family members spoke to doctors who told them the mother was not intoxicated when she arrived. 
Family 'blindsided' by how child services takes newborn from mom, posts video to call for change | CBC News


----------



## MindWars (Jan 14, 2019)

depotoo said:


> A little more on this. What is fact vs fiction, we will probably never know-
> 
> Cora Morgan, the Assembly of Manitoba Chiefs First Nations family advocate, said the family had been in touch with CFS prior to the birth to make arrangements because they suspected the agency might have concerns with the mother. The mother was looking for help with parenting skills and addiction issues, Morgan said.
> 
> ...



We heard the parents asked them if she had booze in her they said no,  the other problem why in the hell didnt they give this baby to one of the grandparents first off. 

CPS here or there are notorious for child sex rings, gaining bonuses for the taking of children and of course they aren't going to put in those words that's the broken down level.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 14, 2019)

Medical kid knapping are epidemic and because they can do it right on front our faces using their power they are going to feed the public msm lies towards many of these parents accused of abusing kids they know how the weak think AUTHORITY never does these things to kids, it would never be dreamed of they are perfect angles lol 







Medical Kidnapping by Mayo Clinic


----------



## MindWars (Jan 14, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > CPS are scum, they take people's kids for fake reasons, then sell them off to child sex slave rings, or they end up being raped.



awww he's kinda cute looks like a darker version of your one photo you had up of you to. LOL


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 14, 2019)

MindWars said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > A little more on this. What is fact vs fiction, we will probably never know-
> ...


CPS is a child trafficking agency. You wouldn't believe the shit I've seen.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 14, 2019)

depotoo said:


> A little more on this. What is fact vs fiction, we will probably never know-
> 
> Cora Morgan, the Assembly of Manitoba Chiefs First Nations family advocate, said the family had been in touch with CFS prior to the birth to make arrangements because they suspected the agency might have concerns with the mother. The mother was looking for help with parenting skills and addiction issues, Morgan said.
> 
> ...



MY POST IS FAR , FAR FROM FICTION  it is a parent based companies helping parents who have lost their kids to this MEDICAL KID KNAPING

Just like this site is excellent to you it's not because MSM didn't tell you so. 







and
CBC
is


----------



## MindWars (Jan 14, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



Thank you!

Ever see this site?


that Child Protective Services and Juvenile Court can always hide behind a confidentiality clause in order to protect their decisions and keep the funds flowing. There should be open records and “court watches”! Look who is being paid! There are state employees, lawyers, court investigators, guardian ad litems, court personnel, and judges. There are psychologists, and psychiatrists, counselors, caseworkers, therapists, foster parents, adoptive parents, and on and on. All are looking to the children in state custody to provide job security. Parents do not realize that the social workers are the glue that hold “the system” together that funds the court, funds the court appointed attorneys, and the multiple other jobs including the “system’s” psychiatrists, therapists, their own attorneys and others.




The Corrupt Business of Child Protective Services


----------

